# Dr rant



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Argh, why is it so hard to get an appointment at my doctors?  We have the appointments only available on the day system and I have phoned from on the dot of it opening and constant redial until I get through and every single appointment with every single doctor has gone by the time I get through.  I've been trying for 10 days solidly now.

All I need is a print off of my test results and a referral to go privately.  My doctor was hideously unsupportive anyway, it's not as if I want to spend any time with her at all.  I JUST WANT A REFERRAL.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  I hate the NHS


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Can you drop a letter in requesting the results and referral?  Plus not everywhere private requires referral - I self-referred.

Good luck x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

yes I don't think you necessarily need a referral I didn't. You just sign something at the clinic that says you don't mind them contacting your GP. That lets them check your medical history etc if they need to, or check what medications you have had. You could email and ask them to email or mail your results?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oo, that's very interesting.  I want to start IVF at the Prague Fertility Centre, I thought that I saw that a doctors referral was necessary but now it's worth checking.  I've just tried to get my results in any other way other than face to face with the dr and I was given a categorical NO  

Right, tomorrow I will be glued to that phone.  Thank you for the advice about self referral, I will see if I can do that x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Molly99 said:


> Oo, that's very interesting. I want to start IVF at the Prague Fertility Centre, I thought that I saw that a doctors referral was necessary but now it's worth checking. I've just tried to get my results in any other way other than face to face with the dr and I was given a categorical NO
> 
> Right, tomorrow I will be glued to that phone. Thank you for the advice about self referral, I will see if I can do that x


Not sure how you got on but you may find that sending in a subject access request is one way to get that information without needing to make an appointment. Legally they have 40 days to comply, although they can charge you (up to £10 I think) for the information.

Your other option would be to contact the practice manage and ask to make a complaint about the appointment system. One the day appointments are all well and good but if you can't get through and make an on the day appointment they either need to a: set aside time for scheduled non-urgent appointments or b: employ more doctors/open longer to fit everyone in who needs to be seen that day.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for replying Caz.  I did get through the next day after starting to dial exactly 40 seconds before opening!  What a hoo ha.

I felt very guilty when I was in the surgery as there was a really upset cute old lady who couldn't get an appointment and clearly wasn't as capable as me to hit redial obsessively.  Such a stupid system but at least I got through and sent off my test results to Prague Fertility Centre.  Yay! x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah that's good to heat.

It's an awful system, if you ask me. So many practices seem to adopt it but it's the really sick who really need to see someone who get penalised by it.   Don't feel guilty though; it's not you at fault but the system.   in Prague!


----------

